# Help with Artbrands Deco Trans



## dizzle22 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have just received deco transfers on darks from ArtBrands and I hate it! The transfer is extremely shiny an leaves behind an image that looks as if it was printed on photo paper and glued on to the shirt. Does anyone know how to correct this? I also received another transfer from them that was a cold peel, only when you peel off the transfer paper it still leaves some paper residue on the image and removing it is a tedious process. Does anyone know of a way to correct this as well? If anyone out there is experienced with ArtBrands Deco Transfers on dark, I could really use some assistance.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

I am responding to your comments regarding Deco Trans. We appreciate your business and your concern . I looked up your orders with us. Apparently this is not your first order of Deco Trans. 

I personally looked over the printing and found the one print for dark shirts to look great. It does have some shine to it but it is not glossy. 
The second transfer for light shirt printing has a problem and will be replaced no charge. Not sure why at this point but it definitely is not up to our standards. I apologize. 



The transfers that you received for darks were the same exact ones that you received from us prior with no problems. I was not satisfied with the lights and will get back to you. This is a special paper that is used in Europe at fashion houses etc. and we have had no complaints on the dark paper. In fact it is selling quite well. If you have any further problems please contact me directly. Just call Deb and she will transfer you to my extension. I am not able to post website addresses etc. on this site. Thanks

Sincerely 

Larry Levine 

President

Artbrands llc


----------

